
How to make in Windows, a virtual webcam source of live desktop stream? - iamtrying
In Windows, i need to have a virtual webcam source of live Desktop&#x2F;screen. So that captured screen can be used in Google Chrome, Opera, Firefox using WebRTC to screen share in a friendly way. Please advise.
======
skibz
My advice is to ask on a relevant StackExchange site.

------
Piskvorrr
You are obviously _not_ trying. Entered your title into that G-search engine
thing, and guess what it found: [http://superuser.com/questions/78515/is-
there-any-software-t...](http://superuser.com/questions/78515/is-there-any-
software-that-can-capture-the-screen-and-turn-it-into-a-fake-webcam)

